# Knuckle Up



## VGmaster9 (May 11, 2013)

This comic is a year old now, it's created by MasterGodai, artist of Rascals. Upside to this one is that it doesn't have a generic rom-com story like Rascals does, and is more like a sci-fi action comedy. I'd say it's pretty decent, what are your thoughts? http://knuckleup.katbox.net/comic/knuckleup-prologue1/


----------



## Judge Spear (May 12, 2013)

No. If it's by MasterGodai, I personally think it's awful not to mention it's on Katbox. 
...
I am such a prick thread killer here, but I just feel obligated as ex master sargent of the DonPachi corps to warn people about his four comics. 
It's really nothing more than fan service AGAIN, that much is undeniable fact. Think about it. Big boob dolled up furry chicks...fighting each other in skin tight suits. May as well hack Dead or Alive and put Kasumi in a Neko cospray. But Dead or Alive is actually pretty badass with lovely production value.
 Godai still has not improved art wise with HORRIBLY proportioned faces, the Smelge labeled "collar bone tits", wobbly looking legs, and just overall generic character design and I'd give him a break if I saw that he was trying, most definitely. But yet he makes more fan service comics strictly to get popular without real effort. He dominates what, a fourth of the site? 

I'm not saying I have the authority to outright give any comic or anything really, the terribad stamp of disapproval. I'm just saying I couldn't under any circumstances refer someone to this even if all they wanted to do was get their rocks off. I'll give them a link to Much Muchi Pork Pie instead.


----------



## Smelge (May 12, 2013)

It's like you post these things here deliberately so I can tear them a new orifice.

[edit] Four pages in, and I have no fucking idea what is going on. There's some green guy who apparently has facial features that shift at random around his face and loves tits. Then you've got every last female character so far with massive tits sprouting from their collarbones. And finally it's like all the pages are designed to have no relevance to the last page.

I can't do this. It takes more effort to figure out what the fuck is going on than it should do. It really is just another fanservice thing with not even a coherent plot to excuse it.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 17, 2013)

HIS REVIEWS!!! THEY'RE GOLDEN!! LOL


----------

